# Fiber/Wood + glass or Bamboo ILF Limbs



## Snowriter (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never heard of bamboo limbs! I'm looking forward to hearing what folks say about them.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

At 24# I'd save my money and stick with Samick Universals. 

Sky has been making bamboo limbs for years. Folks seem to enjoy them.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

MickeyBisco said:


> At 24# I'd save my money and stick with Samick Universals.
> 
> Sky has been making bamboo limbs for years. Folks seem to enjoy them.


I think the Universals are discontinued on both carbon and glass.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

killer23d said:


> I think the Universals are discontinued on both carbon and glass.


To be honest, at 22-24# you're not going to get anything extra juicy from a top end limb that you couldn't get from Samick privilege or universals or SF premiums. If you want them to have them, totally understand that! 

If it was my money, I'd sock away 100 and save some cash for a sweet set of 32-34#ers after I settled a bit in weight. If 24 is your comfy place, splurge. If not, don't waste to much as you're passing through. Your scores aren't going to be that much more delicious. 

Shoot strong!


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

I am cross-dominance, I am a right handed but left eye dominance, thus shoot more comfortable with LH bow. I can do 28# on RH without breaking a sweat but using LH bow, I can't even do 25# consistently. I am training my back muscle hopefully to be able to reach 28-30# on LH by some time next year. 

I understand what you mean as I am still growing at this point and I can train and improve my form from the cheap limbs and move onto performance later on.

I was kind of surprise that very few feedbacks of bamboo limbs.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Kaya brand has been discontinued and on sale at Alt Services. Over the years I've had several sets of these limbs and currently shoot the K7. The K2 or K3 will fit your requirements, it performs above it's price range.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

killer23d said:


> I think the Universals are discontinued on both carbon and glass.


That's a shame. Great series of limbs for a long time.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

SF and Hoyt are probably going to have the widest range to fit you. My wife is going to stick with her SF Premium Plus Carbons.


----------

